# Pronucia del dittongo "ie"



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

A proposito del thread su sciare/share, mi viene in mente un fenomeno che mi incuriosisce. "Normalmente" nell'italiano standard, le parole come cieco, scienza, cielo ... vengono pronunciate come se fossero scritte *ceco, *scenza, *celo ... 

Nonostante ciò a volte ho osservato una pronuncia "analitica", cioè si sente anche la "i" in tali casi. Quindi, la mia domanda è se si tratta d'influenza delle lingue regionali che mantengono ancora la pronuncia del dittongo "ie" davanti le consonanti "c" e "g" anche nelle sillabe atone o c'è un'altra spiegazione per questa pronuncia? Oppure, mi sbaglio io ...


Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Francis,
diciamo che la pronuncia familiare tende a semplificare, tuttavia oggi larghissima parte della popolazione possiede conoscenza grafica della lingua e spesso anche etimologica, e quindi tende a correggere, specie se nelle parlate sorvegliate, le pronuncie verso una maggiore fonologia. 

Ad esempio: lasciamo > [la§amo] ma anche [la§iamo] oppure facciamo > [fatt§amo] ma anche [fatt§iamo] (quindi <i> solo grafema nel primo caso, grafema e fono _ nel secondo caso in questione._


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, francis.

La pronuncia del dittongo "ie" dopo le consonanti "c" e "g" costituisce secondo me un regionalismo, per lo più meridionale. Penso a espressioni come il campano /dinto'ciélo/ 
Dove:
 "c" = affricata alveopalatale sorda
"o" finale di parola = (qui) Schwa

"nel cielo", it. standard /nel'cèlo/. 
Purtroppo non riesco a far di meglio colla trascrizione fonetica.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## luway

Mai pronunciato 'celo/scenza/ceco', che al mio orecchio suonano molto male. Non dico che scandisco entrambe le vocali ('ci-e-lo' ecc), ma la 'i' è comunque ancora udibile.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Eh, cara lu, non prendertela a male, ma ti prego di credere che quello che tu dici di sentire (l'articolazione della "i") è soltanto un'illusione fonica indotta dalla conoscenza che hai della "grafia" della parola. E' dura da credere, ma è proprio così.

GS
PS Qualcosa di simile, ma diverso, accade colla parola "proprio". Se ci chiedessero "Ma tu la pronunci la seconda "erre"?", la risposta sarebbe uno squillante e risentito "Sì!!", ma se ci ascoltiamo bene, forse scopriamo che in realtà il più delle volte diciamo "propio".


----------



## luway

Ciao Giorgio,

peccato non si possano aggiungere degli audio, sarebbe più semplice! 
Comunque, capisco questa precisazione, ma non ho modo di dirti che è così nel mio caso, perché sto continuando a ripetere quelle parole e non suonano per nulla prive di 'i'. Tra le tre citate, la si sente meno quando pronuncio 'cielo', in 'cieco' è più sonora, in 'scienza' ancora di più. Come dicevo prima, non è che sia scandita, ma è comunque presente a sufficienza (eccone un'altra!) da rendere evidente che non sto dicendo 'celo/ceco/scenza'.

Per quanto riguarda la 'r', non faccio molto testo (purtroppo!), dato che la mia è 'rotante', però proprio per questo ho imparato a porre una certa attenzione a parole come 'proprio' e quindi, seppur a modo mio, pronuncio anche la seconda.

Saluti!


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, lu, arrenditi !

http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=71255&r=70
http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=71251&r=1391
http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=11634&r=612


----------



## luway

"Oh, cielo!" 

Non so che dirvi, se non ancora una volta che quando dico "cielo" si sente una leggera ma comunque presente differenza rispetto a quando dico "celo" (e così per le altre).

Buon pomeriggio!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

L'unica persona alla quale io abbia mai sentito dire "c*i*elo" con una *i *marcata era la mia maestra delle elementari durante i dettati di italiano 
( I finti "colti" che spopolano in TV e che si inventano pronunce improbabili ovviamente sono statisticamente irrilevanti)


----------



## infinite sadness

Cielo con la i marcata mi pare sia una tipica pronuncia napoletana.

Proprio senza la pronuncia della seconda r mi pare essere pronuncia tipica dei dialetti meridionali estremi (sicilia, calabria, salento, ecc...)


----------



## luway

Inizio a incuriosirmi: quando dite 'ceco' (uomo nato nella Repubblica Ceca) e 'cieco' (non vedente), ad esempio, voi sentite lo stesso suono? Per quanto mi riguarda, no. La differenza, come dicevo prima, non è per nulla forte, certo, ma a porci l'attenzione c'è. Tutto qui


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao lu e ciao tutti 
Solo un piccolo aneddoto; quando sono stato, molti anni fa, a Praga, ci divertivamo con i miei amici ad individuare i viicoli ciechi/cechi. Credo sia veramente difficile trovare una distinzione fonetica in questo caso. Se pronunciassi "viicolo ceco" credo nessuno potrebbe accorgersi che non mi riferisco ad un viicolo senza sbocco.
Quanto a scienza invece......conosco una rivista che si chiama "Scienza e Conoscenza". Davvero le pronunciate allo stesso modo? Io no (e sono disposto a inviare prova audio! )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

luway said:


> Inizio a incuriosirmi: quando dite 'ceco' (uomo  nato nella Repubblica Ceca) e 'cieco' (non vedente), ad esempio, voi  sentite lo stesso suono? Per quanto mi riguarda, no. La differenza, come  dicevo prima, non è per nulla forte, certo, ma a porci l'attenzione  c'è. Tutto qui




Il buon DOP ci da la risposta

ceco *➙* ceko *➙* cieco (ovvero tutte e tre le parole hanno la stessa pronuncia )

http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=71251&r=1391


----------



## luway

cercolumi said:


> Ciao lu e ciao tutti
> Solo un piccolo aneddoto; quando sono stato, molti anni fa, a Praga, ci divertivamo con i miei amici ad individuare i viicoli ciechi/cechi. Credo sia veramente difficile trovare una distinzione fonetica in questo caso. Se pronunciassi "viicolo ceco" credo nessuno potrebbe accorgersi che non mi riferisco ad un viicolo senza sbocco.
> Quanto a scienza invece......conosco una rivista che si chiama "Scienza e Conoscenza". Davvero le pronunciate allo stesso modo? Io no (e sono disposto a inviare prova audio! )



Ciao Cl 
Sto ripetendomi 'cieco' e ceco' e in effetti la differenza è talmente minima che inizio a pensare di esser preda dell'illusione di cui diceva Giorgio. Su 'scienza' però sono certa anch'io, la distinzione con 'sce' di 'conoscenza' si sente (per quanto, di nuovo, non è marcata, le due vocali non sono scandite singolarmente).

@Pizzi, Paolo: non discutevo sulla corretta pronuncia, ma sui suoni che sento (o penso di udire?!) quando io pronuncio queste parole (il mio 'cieco', ad esempio, è diverso da quello pronunciato in quella voce di dizionario)


----------



## francisgranada

Interessanti risposte . A volte mi pare che anch'io pronunci le parole _cieco _e _ceco _diversamente ma infatti non è così (se non apposta - convicendo me stesso che qualche differenza ci debba essere ... ).

Invece quella "i" _a volte_ si sente un po' davvero (non parlo della pronuncia meridionale). La spiegazione forse potrebbe consistere in una certa sorta di "decomposizione" della "c" palatale in "čj" nel parlato, come lo succede anche con la "gn" (p.e. _Bologna _si sente pronunciare a volte come "boloňja"). Se è così, allora il fenomeno di cui parliamo non dipende dalla presenza della "i" nella grafia, neanche dipende da quello se si tratti d'un dittongo o meno. Questo fenomeno l'ho notato anche nello spagnolo (_hecho _pronuciato _ečjo_) ed España a volte suona "espaňja".


----------



## luway

Francis, ci riflettevo anch'io e nel mio caso mi pare dipenda da una diversa insistenza sulla 'e' (o sua diversa 'apertura'). 

Altra curiosità: in 'glielo' la 'i' la sentite?


----------



## Lituano

luway said:


> Francis, ci riflettevo anch'io e nel mio caso mi pare dipenda da una diversa insistenza sulla 'e' (o sua diversa 'apertura').
> 
> Altra curiosità: in 'glielo' la 'i' la sentite?


Ciao Lu! Ma certo che la "i" la sentiamo ["ljielo"] !!! Saluti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Io, invece, non posso affermare di sentire la "i". In riferimento a ciò che ha scritto Lituano, mi sembra di sentire piuttosto "ljélo".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Lit,

mi dispiace contraddirti: i fonemi di cui è composto il lemma "glielo" sono  /ʎ/ /ɛ/ /l/ /o/.
Ciò che diciamo è /ʎɛlo/.
Un caro saluto.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Ciao ragazzi! Mi dite pure che differenza c`è fra la pronuncia "ljie" (non "lji-e"!!!) e quella "lje"? Io, p.es., sento la "i"...  E voi no?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Il fono "i" lo *sentiamo* probabilmente tutti. Questo però non vuol dire che esso sia stato *articolato* da colui/colei che ha pronunciato la parola di cui si tratta. 
La posizione che la parte anteriore della lingua assume nella pronuncia del fonema italiano /ʎ/ (rappresentato nella lingua scritta per mezzo dei due grafemi "gl") è molto prossima a quella che essa assume per l'articolazione del fonema italiano /i/: il bordo alveolare. Da quella posizione, la lingua si sposta leggermente verso il basso e contemporaneamente arretra per l'articolazione della /e/ da parte di tutti quelli che, come me, usano una "e" chiusa". I fiorentini e buona parte degli italiani del centro e del sud, invece, abbassano la lingua d'un altro "scalino" e articolano la /ɛ/ aperta.

Qualcosa di simile avviene con parole come "camìcie" e "càmice". Se non fosse per la diversa accentazione tonica, le due parole sono composte degli stessi suoni articolati (tecnicamente: foni):
/ka'mitʃe/ vs. /'kamitʃe/.

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Il fono "i" lo *sentiamo* probabilmente tutti. Questo però non vuol dire che esso sia stato *articolato* da colui/colei che ha pronunciato la parola di cui si tratta.
> La posizione che la parte anteriore della lingua assume nella pronuncia del fonema italiano /ʎ/ (rappresentato nella lingua scritta per mezzo dei due grafemi "gl") è molto prossima a quella che essa assume per l'articolazione del fonema italiano /i/: il bordo alveolare. Da quella posizione, la lingua si sposta leggermente verso il basso e contemporaneamente arretra per l'articolazione della /e/ da parte di tutti quelli che, come me, usano una "e" chiusa". I fiorentini e buona parte degli italiani del centro e del sud, invece, abbassano la lingua d'un altro "scalino" e articolano la /ɛ/ aperta.
> 
> Qualcosa di simile avviene con parole come "camìcie" e "càmice". Se non fosse per la diversa accentazione tonica, le due parole sono composte degli stessi suoni articolati (tecnicamente: foni):
> /ka'mitʃe/ vs. /'kamitʃe/.
> 
> Saluti cari.
> 
> GS


Grazie, Giorgio, della tua esauriente spiegazione! Ora tutto è chiaro. Saluti!


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao 
vorrei dire anch'io la mia, per quanto mi inchini a tanta precedente sapienza 

Per quanto riguarda la parola "cieco", non facciamo nessuna fatica a capire se la i la pronunciamo o no, se solo pensiamo che si tratta di un "dittongo mobile" che esiste solo se accentato.
Per cui diciamo (e scriviamo) cieco, però accecato, accecare e accieca. Pensiamo alla difficoltà che molte persone hanno nel distinguere quando va il dittongo e quando non va 

Sono anch'io convinta che si tratti di un'abitudine mentale e culturale. Consideriamo inoltre che quando parliamo lo facciamo in fretta, spesso senza cura. (Parlo di me naturalmente  )
Quindi distinguiamo le pronunce solo se ci pensiamo attentamente (come provando, a seguito di questo topic  )

Oops, chiedo scusa!
Ho visto ora la coniugazione di accecare data in questo sito.
http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ITverbs.aspx?v=accecare

Sono davvero molto spiacente ma secondo me è sbagliata.
La regola dei dittonghi mobili è la prima ad essere insegnata, e cieco/accecare è il tipico esempio portato a scuola (per cui, bene accecàto, ma acciéca).

Posso sbagliare io, ma in questo caso non credo ...


Se vogliamo parlare di disuso, possiamo anche farlo, spesso infatti si sente dire suonare mentre si dovrebbe dire sonàre (come sonàglio), e invece correttamente suòno.
Tuttavia non mi risulta che il disuso sia accreditato.
Vado a controllare.


----------



## francisgranada

Visto che il discorso continua, vorrei precisare un po' la mia domanda originale nel contesto delle vostre opinioni interessanti ed autentici:

Allora, la mia domanda non è sulla pronuncia standard. Come lo aveva spiegato benissimo G.S., quella "i" nel caso di consonanti palatali, seguite da una vocale, la sentiamo tutti, ma non viene esplicitamente articolata. Invece, io ho sentito parecchie volte (rarissimamente però) articolare questa "i" (o una "j" semivocale) esplicitamente, quindi p.e. [_čijelo_] invece di [_čelo_] nel caso della parola_ cielo._ Questo tipo di pronuncia l'ho sentito in TV (ripeto: rarissimamente) ma anche a Bologna dal mio amico (che è un _bulgnais _"autoctono" in tutti i sensi della parola ). Insomma, mi è capitato sentire la "i" articolata anche dai "settentrionali", parlando in italiano standard, pronuciata quasi come nel napoletano (che è un altro discorso, ovviamente).


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, francis ! Ho un sospetto: e se i tuoi amici bolognesi pronunciassero *zielo*?


----------



## francisgranada

Caio, pizzi !

No. Parlo sempre dell' italiano standard, quindi i miei amici "normalmente" non articolano quella "i incriminata" nei casi di cui stiamo parlando, e la "c" suona [č], quindi palatale. Poi, è una tutt' altra cosa sentire le zie (non più troppo giovani ...) del mio amico menzionato, quando esse parlano in bolognese tra di loro _... _ (dicono p.e. _zdarset _che significa _diciasette_... ecc...). 

Invece, la pronucia tipo "zielo" l'ho sentita anche, ma in altre occasioni (forse in Piemonte, ma non giuro ...). Però l'articolazione della "i" nel caso d'una tale pronuncia regionale, cioè quando la "c" non diventa palatale, mi pare assai comprensibile. Infine, è anche il caso p.e. del francese o dello spagnolo.


----------



## pizzi

_Chiacch*i*era_, _chiacch*i*erare_, _chiacch*i*ericcio_: qui la *i* si deve pronunciare, ma in quanti poi lo fanno davvero? Al mio orecchio sono più diffuse le errate forme in _-ke-_.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Pizzi  (spero di aver scritto bene tutte le lettere ...)

La spiegazione sarà che è un po' difficile (o forse anche cacofonico) pronunciare ..._chiacchie_...


----------



## pizzi

Per la vicinanza di due gruppi _chi_? Allora la frase _Chi è che chiacchiera? _


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

no, nel caso di chiacchiere, il fonema è una velare affricata sorda [c] ----> [caccere] (pronunciato [kj])


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Piz.

Hai ragione naturalmente quando dici che in queste parole la "i" va pronunciata, ma è molto interessante la tua osservazione sulla *consapevole* articolazione della "i" da parte di molti italòfoni nativi. Questo fenomeno mi ricorda quello che abbiamo visto qualche giorno fa a proposito della pronuncia *reale* di "proprio" (/pròpjo/). 

Ciao, Cosimo.
Nella parola "chiacchiere", abbiamo una consonante *occlusiva* (esplosiva, plosiva) *velare* *sorda*, di norma rappresentata fonologicamente col simbolo /k/. Una di grado tenue e l'altra di grado forte. Una trascrizione fonologica (non fonetica) potrebbe essere /'kjak:jere/ o /'kjakkjere/.
Le affricate, alle quali fai riferimento tu, in italiano sono la "c" di "cento", la "g" di "gente", la "z" di zio" e la "z" di zona". 

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ciao Giorgio, 
[kj] e [gj]  tu le scorpori in due suoni distinti (in quanto k/g+j) e dunque le assimili alle occlusive velari + legamento palatale, ma da molti vengono considerati suoni a sé stanti, e inseriti nel novero delle affricate (di cui, come hai detto, fanno parte [ts] [t§] [dz] [d§] [pf] e simili). Di fatti spesso appaiono scritte con i simboli [c] e [J].

ps: perdona l'uso di § in luogo di una fricativa palatale sorda, ma non trovo un simbolo più vicino con questo programma.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.

Certo che "sentiamo" una semiconsonante (/j/), ma quello che articoliamo è /ʎe/.
Vorrei cogliere l'occasione per correggere quello che ho scritto nel mio post #19: la pronuncia di "glielo" è /ʎelo/, con la "e" chiusa e non  /ʎɛlo/, con la "e" aperta. 
E questo non manca d'un certo interesse anche per la miglior comprensione di quanto siamo venuti dicendo fin qui sulla "i" _fantasma_. Si sa che il dittongo "ie" ha sempre la pronuncia /jɛ/, colla "e" aperta. 
La parola "glielo/a", che è pronunciata, come ho segnalato sopra, /ʎelo/, evidentemente NON contiene il dittongo "ie", ma soltanto la vocale "e", preceduta dalla consonante laterale, palatale /ʎ/.

Spero di essere stato di qualche aiuto.

GS


----------



## Youngfun

Infatti stavo per intervenire a proposito della e chiusa di _glielo_. Penso che glie faccia eccezione, in quanto è l'unico modo per trascrivere /ʎe/ secondo l'ortografia italiana. Senza la i, si leggerebbe infatti /gle/.

Però nella pronuncia romana, c'è veramente una semiconsonante /j/.
Infatti a Roma viene pronunciato perlopiù ['ʝjelo] oppure [j'jelo]. Il suono della ʝ è simile allo _yeísmo_ spagnolo.
Mentre nella parlata veloce può diventare ['jelo], per non parlare delle forme ridotte [ʝjo] o [jo].
Quindi una /j/ c'è sempre in _glielo_ nel nostro italiano regionale. 

Per il resto, sono abbastanza scioccato nel vedere così tante persone che pronunciano "cieco" e "ceco" in maniera diversa. 
Mentre pronuncio "cielo" e "celo" diversamente, questo sì: il primo con la e aperta, il secondo con la e chiusa. Ma entrambi senza la i /j/!
E così scienza, coscienza, società ecc. si pronunciano senza la i!

Il dittongo mobile di cui ha parlato viola era produttivo e fu regola solo in un certo periodo storico, e soltanto parole formatesi in quel momento seguono la regola.
Per questo abbiamo: 
fuoco -> focoso
uovo -> ovale
nuovo -> novità
piede -> pedone

Ma questa regola non funziona per tutte le parole!
Sonare ormai è antiquato. Anzi in toscano e in romanesco i dittonghi spariscono proprio! Quindi si ha io sòno, tu sòni, bono, foco, ecc.

Infatti anticamente si diceva giuoco, figliuolo, ecc. vuoi tornare a usare queste forme?

E ci sono pure tante parole che hanno il dittongo non accentato, come suonare, pietrificato, società, ecc.

Però non sono sicuro delle coniugazioni del verbo accecare a cui tu alludi...

Una volta ho sentito anche che il dittongo -ie- si pronuncia (quasi) sempre con la e aperta, e per questo molto parole con l'accento sulla e sono state dittongate, in modo da avere e aperta.
All'inizio ci stavo per credere, in molte parole funziona.
Infatti cieco, cielo, scienza hanno tutti la e aperta.
E cielo/celo si distinguono perché il dittongo -ie- ha la e aperta, mentre l'altro ha la e chiusa.
Però cieco/ceco si pronunciano entrambi con la e aperta, anche la versione senza dittongo.
E conoscenza anche senza dittongo si pronuncia con la e aperta.

Quindi possiamo dire che la ragione per cui si scrive con il dittongo -ie- è per rendere la e aperta, con tutte le eccezioni del caso.

E poi rimango basito, da quando mai in chiacchierare non si pronuncia la i??? 
Questo per me è "mangiarsi le parole"


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Perché che male c'è a dire giuoco o figliuolo, posto che lo si voglia dire? Le corse all'attualismo sfrenato lasciatele da parte, se volete parlare di cultura. Soniamo e sonate poi non sono italiano antico, è semplicemente il modo etimologico di pronunciare la II e III pers. plur. del presente indicativo di sonare/suonare, poi assimilatesi per affinità: io suono tu suoni egli suona noi soniamo---->suoniamo ecc. 
Nessuno ha detto infine che in chiacchierare non si pronuncia la i. Ho detto che si tratta di un'affricata palatale, mentre Giorgio ha espresso la rispettabilissima e pure per certi versi condivisibile idea che si tratti di una occlusiva+ legamento. 
Ah, un'ultima cosa. Vale la pena, come in tutto, prima aprire le orecchie e poi la bocca: il dittongo mobile è una caratteristica del fiorentino e del napoletano, e dal fiorentino è passato all'italiano. Quindi, come si può vedere, in toscana è ben presente, e dove non lo è non è una caratteristica eccezionale, ma una derivazione dal latino senza modifiche particolari (lat.bonus-a-um; it. e fior. buono ma ad es. pisano: bono).


----------



## Youngfun

Non c'è nulla di male nel dire giuoco o figliuolo se vengono detti in un contesto scherzoso, o in un contesto letterario.
Io non ho detto che le forme antiquate siano sbagliate in italiano, ma non più attuali, nel senso che attualmente prevalgono le forme noi suoniamo, voi suonate. Ovviamente hai ragione sull'etimologia causata dal dittongo mobile.
Ma nell'italiano attuale la forma preferibile è quella con noi suoniamo, benché la meno etimologica. Poi ognuno è libero di usare l'infinito sonare o la coniugazione noi soniamo in poesia o nella prosa di alto livello. Anzi lo trovo più elegante.

Io sono solo un appassionato di questioni di lingua, e non me ne intendo dei nomi tecnici dei foni, quindi per me sia la tua opinione sia quella di Giorgio sono valutazioni di gente più esperta di me sulla fonetica, alle quali non posso né essere d'accordo né criticare.
Io mi riferivo invece alle frasi di pizzi e di francisgranada.


pizzi said:


> _Chiacch*i*era_, _chiacch*i*erare_, _chiacch*i*ericcio_: qui la *i* si deve pronunciare, ma in quanti poi lo fanno davvero? Al mio orecchio sono più diffuse le errate forme in _-ke-_.





francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Pizzi  (spero di aver scritto bene tutte le lettere ...)
> 
> La spiegazione sarà che è un po' difficile (o forse anche cacofonico) pronunciare ..._chiacchie_...



Tuttavia mi è nuovo il fatto che il suono [c] corrisponda a [kj]. Non lo sapevo.

Quello che intendevo dire io era che il dittongo mobile era produttivo in un _certo momento storico_.
E ho già fornito esempi di eccezioni al dittongo mobile in italiano (anche dando per buone le forme arcaiche che lo rispettavano a differenza di quelle moderne).
In fiorentino fin dai tempi di Dante sono sempre coesistite le forme _buono_, forma dotta entrata nell'italiano, e _bono_, forma popolare che esiste anche oggi nel vernacolo toscano.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma scusa, la prosa letteraria non è un contesto di comunicazione, come ogni cosa relativa alla lingua? E io non posso dire normalmente giuoco o figliuolo o quello che mi pare (purché sia italiano, corretto grammaticalmente e adatto al contesto) senza che venga un gendarme a sanzionarmi? La grammatica è normativa, il lessico è puramente descrittivo, stando a quanto ne so. Date l'idea che una lingua sia un insieme sempre uguale, ma non è così, la lingua è viva e ricca oltre l'immaginazione dei più.


----------



## Youngfun

La letteratura è la lingua elevata al suo massimo grado di eleganza. Come un uomo in smoking o una donna in abito da sera.
Ma costoro andrebbero vestiti così per lavoro (a meno che non si lavora al casinò o al teatro dell'opera), per andare a fare la spesa o per andare al cinema?

Proprio come l'abbigliamento si adatta alle occasioni, una lingua viva e ricca si adatta ai registri.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Appunto. Torniamo al discorso di prima. Cosa dice, etimologicamente, che giuoco sia più elevato o meno buono nel parlato quotidiano di gioco?
Bada, io non lo dico, però non possiamo fare i funerali senza il morto, mi capisci no?


----------



## Youngfun

Semplicemente l'uso. Ciò che è usato più frequentemente viene avvertito come più adatto al parlato quotidiano. Ciò che è "arcaico" e poco usato nel linguaggio comune, è avvertito come elevato.


----------



## violadaprile

Oh beh sentite, io magari non ho più vent'anni ma non credo di essere "arcaica". La coniugazione di accecare, per come l'ho studiata io, e non parlo di cent'anni fa, veniva corretta con il blu in caso di errato uso del dittongo. Suono/sonare, come avevo già detto, magari sono caduti in disuso e rimasti solo nel toscano. Ma cieco/accecare non mi risulta. Io continuo a vedere errori dove non viene usato correttamente.


> Semplicemente l'uso. Ciò che è usato più frequentemente viene avvertito come più adatto al parlato quotidiano. Ciò che è "arcaico" e poco usato nel linguaggio comune, è avvertito come elevato.​



... strana definizione! Quindi basta che un termine sia usato poco? Quindi tutti i regionalismi, parlati solo da pochi rispetto alla nazione, sarebbero elevati?
Non mi sento di condividere e soprattutto di lasciare una definizione così povera alla letteratura.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Youngfun said:


> Semplicemente l'uso. Ciò che è usato più frequentemente viene avvertito come più adatto al parlato quotidiano. Ciò che è "arcaico" e poco usato nel linguaggio comune, è avvertito come elevato.



 L'uso? E' il significato di una parola che rende tale parola elevata, il significato! E null'altro! 
Mah... sono sempre più allibito dal modo di discutere qui...


----------



## violadaprile

Eddai, non fare il polemico ... 
Vedi, in questo caso non concordo neanche con te. 

Ci sono svariatissime opere in italiano o anche in vernacolo che per il semplice fatto di essere entrate nella letteratura hanno "nobilitato" termini altrimenti inammissibili 
Guarda la divertente "poesiola" del Belli, "Er cxxxx se po' dì" (non scrivo la parola intera perché usata dal Belli è un conto, usata da me mi farebbe solo cacciare da questo forum


----------



## Youngfun

Si, una parola che si usa poco nel linguaggio comune ma è attestata nella letteratura o nello scritto formale, è da considerarsi letteraria, o in alcuni casi antiquata, ma va benissimo nel linguaggio letterario.
Nell'italiano di oggi usare egli, ella ed essi in luogo di lui, lei, loro fa parte del linguaggio aulico.
Così come "dico loro" in luogo di "gli dico" ormai è considerata forma letteraria.

Tornando al dittongo mobile, non potete non riconoscere che esso (su questo forum scrivo in modo aulico) non sempre è produttivo. Basti pensare al verbo chiedere, forse dovremmo dire chiedere, io chiedo, tu chiedi, egli chiede, noi *chediamo, voi *chedete, essi chiedono?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Non è che non è sempre produttivo, è stato livellato per analogia. Ed è una cosa ben diversa. 

Inoltre, il fatto che ci siano diversi registri per diversi contesti, non implica che il parlato usi un'altra lingua rispetto allo scritto (giusto per chiudere il discorso di prima).


----------



## Youngfun

Ho sistemato un po' di refusi nel mio precedente post.

Visto che in italiano sono tanti i casi "livellati per analogia", allora è bene non considerare il dittongo mobile come regola empirica valida sempre.

Sotto questo punto di vista, in spagnolo il dittongo mobile è molto più rispettato e ha molte meno eccezioni.
L'unica eccezione che mi viene in mente è _puertoriqueño, _che usa il dittongo _ue _nonostante non cada l'accento lì. Anche loro hanno fatto l'analogia con Puerto Rico.
Io mi sarei aspettato _portoriqueño _o _portoricano _come in italiano.

Il fatto che ci siano diversi registri per diversi contesti, non implica che puoi inserire parole appartenenti a un registro eccessivamente alto in mezzo a un registro medio. 
Discorso chiuso.


----------



## Lituano

Youngfun said:


> Si, una parola che si usa poco nel linguaggio comune ma è attestata nella letteratura o nello scritto formale, è da considerarsi letteraria, o in alcuni casi antiquata, ma va benissimo nel linguaggio letterario.
> Nell'italiano di oggi usare egli, ella ed essi in luogo di lui, lei, loro fa parte del linguaggio aulico.
> Così come "dico loro" in luogo di "gli dico" ormai è considerata forma letteraria.
> 
> Tornando al dittongo mobile, non potete non riconoscere che esso (su questo forum scrivo in modo aulico) non sempre è produttivo. Basti pensare al verbo chiedere, forse dovremmo dire chiedere, io chiedo, tu chiedi, egli chiede, noi *chediamo, voi *chedete, essi chiedono?



Salve Young! Lo sai, alcuni linguisti consigliano usare "loro" quando "gli" crea un equivoco e cioè quando dal contesto non è chiaro se "gli" significa "a lui" oppure "a loro". Saluti!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

I livellamenti per analogia non implicano, secondo me, una negazione della regola, ma un aggiramento della stessa. Può essere una questione sottile, ma fondamentale: se ammettiamo che tale dittongo si neutralizzi casualmente, diciamo che la sua stessa esistenza e il suo uso sono casuali, cosa non vera. E' vero altresì, invece, che tale dittongo si applichi sensatamente e con metodo, e che le neutralizzazioni siano eccezioni per analogia (sentite come tali anche dai toscani dell'epoca, per essere).


----------



## violadaprile

> Tornando al dittongo mobile, non potete non riconoscere che esso (su questo forum scrivo in modo aulico) non sempre è produttivo. Basti pensare al verbo chiedere, forse dovremmo dire chiedere, io chiedo, tu chiedi, egli chiede, noi *chediamo, voi *chedete, essi chiedono?​


Non tutti i dittonghi "ie" sono dittonghi mobili.
Lo sono ad esempio accecare, sedere (siédo), cielo (celeste). 
Non lo sono chiedere, vietare, pietismo, scienza, pievano, eccetera.


----------



## Youngfun

violadaprile said:


> Non tutti i dittonghi "ie" sono dittonghi mobili.


Grazie! Era proprio questo che volevo dire, su cui l'Egregio Sig. Cosimo Piovasco mi ha frainteso!
Aggiungerei che in italiano moderno, neanche tutti i dittonghi "uo" sono mobili.


violadaprile said:


> Lo sono ad esempio accecare, sedere (siédo), cielo (celeste).
> Non lo sono chiedere, vietare, pietismo, scienza, pievano, eccetera.


In scienza la "i" non si pronuncia, perciò la sua presenza nella grafia non è giustificata dal dittongo mobile. Forse è giustificata dall'etimologia? In latino si diceva scientia: http://www.etimo.it/?term=scienza

Credo che lei non è arcaica, anzi ai suoi tempi la grammatica italiana era insegnata meglio.
A me non hanno mai insegnato che si scrivesse _io accieco, tu acciechi, egli accieca, essi acciecano_. 
Quindi per analogia con l'infinito accecare, li avrei scritti senza la "i".
Ma sicuramente lei ha ragione, visto che il sostantivo si scrive _cieco_, sicuramente è un dittongo mobile.

Confesso che non sapevo cosa significasse "pievano", ho fatto una ricerca su http://www.etimo.it/?term=pievano
Forse conserva il dittongo perché deriva «dal latino _plebànus_, e questo da _plebs_, plebe», pertanto il gruppo ple- si è trasformato in pie-, mentre la b si è lenizzata in v come in tante altre parole italiane. Ho scoperto che esiste anche il sostantivo pieve: http://www.etimo.it/?term=pieve
Invece la parola cognata (inglese _cognate_, cioè parola con la stessa etimologia, si dice così in italiano?) plebeo e il suo sostantivo plebe, dovrebbero essere latinismi dotti entrati più tardi nell'italiano. 
Quindi usiamo il latinismo dotto per parlare della classe sociale degli antichi Romani, e la parola italiana di tradizione ininterrotta (con trasformazioni fonetiche dal latino) per parlare di chiesa. Interessante . Forse perché il popolo italiano di allora era molto religioso.
Invece non mi piace il sinonimo _piovano, _mi fa pensare a "della pioggia", come in _acqua piovana_.

Per quanto riguardo _sièdo, _io lo pronuncio con la è aperta. Dovrebbe essere così anche nella pronuncia standard.

E chissà perché _vietare, noi vietiamo, vietato _ma_ il veto_? Forse sono parole entrate dal latino in italiano in epoca diversa?

Per "eccetera" intendeva dire che vi sono altre parole senza dittongo mobile, o che la parola stessa eccetera non è un dittongo mobile?
Forse tutti e due? Visto che non scriviamo _*eccietera_. Credo che derivi dal latino _et cetera_. Quindi senza dittongo.

Un altro verbo che non ha il dittongo mobile è il verbo _celare_. Se lo avesse, avremmo la prima persona singolare _io *cielo, _che diventerebbe omografo con l'azzurra (raramente qui a Pechino*) superficie che si estende all'orizzonte.
Tuttavia non sono sicuro se _io celo_ e _il cielo_ siano anche omofone. Sono sicuro che la i di cielo non si pronunci. Come detto in un mio post precedente, io personalmente pronuncio _celo _con la e chiusa, e _cielo _con la e aperta. Se ciò fosse vero, sarebbe una giustificazione dell'assenza del dittongo mobile, visto che in italiano il dittongo _ie _tonicosi pronuncia quasi sempre con la e aperta.
Tuttavia non sono sicuro che io celo si pronunci con e chiusa o aperta. I siti "DOP online" e "DiPI online" danno la pronuncia soltanto dei verbi all'infinito, mentre non conosco nessun coniugatore di verbi con annessa pronuncia.
C'è qualche toscano che mi illumini sulla pronuncia di _io celo_?

In questo thread uso la parola _dittongo _nel senso tradizionale del termine.
A rigore, secondo il fonetista Luciano Canepari, il gruppo _ie _non è un dittongo, ma lui lo chiama "gruppo eterofono".
Infatti il gruppo _ie_ negli esempi sopra si pronuncia /je/, e la /j/ non è una vocale, bensì una consonante.
Non abbiamo quindi un dittongo (due vocali) ma consonante /j/ + vocale /e/.

*Se l'italiano fosse la lingua ufficiale a Pechino, probabilmente _celeste _significherebbe grigio, piuttosto che azzurro . Ringrazio il c*i*elo che oggi è una bella giornata di sole e di azzurro qui.


----------



## violadaprile

Oopss ... Lei sarei io? 
Chiedo umilmente venia se Le ho dato del tu! O a chiunque l'abbia dato!

Peraltro:


> In scienza la "i" non si pronuncia, perciò la sua presenza nella grafia non è giustificata dal dittongo mobile. Forse è giustificata dall'etimologia?


Credo che più o meno tutto (anzi tutto, se parliamo di linguaggio) si giustifichi con l'etimologia 
E con la personale storia di ciascuna parola.
Con eccetera intendevo il normale significato di eccetera, evitiamo le prese in giro per favore.
Se ho detto sciocchezze mi si dica che ho detto sciocchezze, il che può benissimo essere, ma non vale fare ironia sulla mia età o sulla mia cultura.

Pieve è una chiesetta di montagna, o a piè di monte, la parola rimane nell'italiano attraverso questo uso. Si trova spesso in poesia e in letteratura soprattutto '800, non credo che occorra una grande scuola per conoscerla. Basta aver letto un po'.
Certo che, se occorre consultare la Treccani per conoscere "pievano", il resto non mi stupisce ...
Una riletturina anche a Monsignor della Casa non farebbe male, ma capisco, si tratta di "antichismi" ops "arcaismi" davvero fuori luogo ... 

Con molta rispettosa osservanza, Le auguro una gioiosa e costruttiva giornata.
Viola


----------



## longplay

Ce lo hanno detto - cielo! hanno detto che..../nostalgia bolgia farmacia arancia alopecia Tracia (impero romano,parte) seggio leggio loggia leccio........e loro plurali.....
Qui ci vuole un linguista-glottologo coi fiocchi !!! Salve a tutti.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Young e ni hao.

Non sono toscano, ma lo Zingarelli, non di rado accusato di toscaneggiare, segnala la pronuncia /cèlo/. 

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Gryphus

La pronuncia della parola "scienza" in italiano standard è /ˈʃɛŋza/. Credo che chi usi una pronuncia come [ˈʃjɛŋza] lo faccia principalmente per una questione di pronuncia maggiormente "aulica" (l'unica persona di cui mi ricordi aver sentito tale pronuncia è Piergiorgio Odifreddi: credo che il motivo sia quindi proprio quello che vi ho esposto).
Da ciò che mi è stato sempre detto, la «i» all'interno della parola ha puro valore etimologico (cfr. lat. _scĭo, scis, scii, scitum, scīre_).


----------



## Montesacro

Gryphus said:


> La pronuncia della parola "scienza" in italiano standard è /ˈʃɛŋza/.



Parole sante.



Gryphus said:


> Credo che chi usi una pronuncia come [ˈʃjɛŋza] lo faccia principalmente per una questione di pronuncia maggiormente "aulica" (l'unica persona di cui mi ricordi aver sentito tale pronuncia è Piergiorgio Odifreddi: credo che il motivo sia quindi proprio quello che vi ho esposto).



In altre parole stai dicendo che chi pronuncia la _i_ di scienza lo fa perché crede che così voglia la buona norma? 
Mi pare una spiegazione veramente poco plausibile.

Quanto a Odifreddi, la sua [ˈʃjɛŋza] sarà dovuta a influenze dialettali (non solo in Campania, ma anche in diverse aree del nord ci si può aspettare una pronuncia di questo tipo).


----------



## Youngfun

Forse un ipercorrettismo, credendo che sia la buona norma, tratti in inganno dall'ortografia.
Per curiosità, Montesacro: lei come pronuncia _io celo_?

@Giorgio Spizzi:
In genere rispetto abbastanza l'apertura e la chiusura di "e" e "o". Ma credo che io in questo caso pronunci errato.

@violadaprile:
Le ho dato del lei, visto che sopra ha scritto di "non essere piú tanto giovane".
Invece io essendo giovane, mi sento a disagio se mi dà dei Lei, ancora di più se scritto maiuscolo. Visto che io l'ho scritto minuscolo proprio per non far sembrare il mio intervento una lettera commerciale .
Mi dispiace molto che mi ha frainteso: io non volevo fare assolutamente né ironia sulla sua età (cosa assolutamente stupida), che non faccio mai anzi sarebbe un motivo per me di rispettarla ancora di più ed è il motivo per cui le do del Lei,  né sulla sua cultura, che anzi ammiro, essendo la sua cultura, almeno letteraria, di gran lunga superiore alla mia.
Ho semplicemente espresso una mia opinione, esprimendo il mio disappunto per una nozione grammaticale non insegnata ai miei tempi a scuola, ma insegnata invece nella sua scuola.

Inoltre, ho solo fatto una battuta, spiritosa nelle intenzioni, che mi era venuta sul momento, sulla parola "eccetera". Sono mortificato se lei l'abbia interpretato come presa in giro. Le chiedo comunque scusa. 
E mi sembra che io ho già espresso il mio essere d'accordo con le sue opinioni, quindi non ho assolutamente confutato che lei abbia detto sciocchezze, né mi permetterei di farlo visto che sono solo un appassionato di questioni di lingua, senza però esserne competente, e probabilmente lei lo è più di me.

Purtroppo anche la mia cultura letteraria è molto limitata, e non conosco né "pieve" né "pievano", quindi spero che lei sia clemente con la mia ignoranza letteraria e lessicale. Sono forse giustificato dal fatto che sono un diplomato perito informatico al tecnico industriale, e nella carriera scolastica ho letto più righe di Pascal, Delphi, Java, HTML e PHP (linguaggi di programmazione e di scrittura di pagine Web) piuttosto che di letteratura italiana.
A quei tempi odiavo la letteratura italiana e la studiavo malvolentieri, in parte per la nostra specializzazione tecnica e il nostro interesse maggiore nelle materie tecniche più importanti per il nostro indirizzo, in parte per il ridotto numero di ore (2 a settimana) che non consente di apprezzare a pieno la letteratura italiana ma ci limita a ripetere a pappagallo vita, morte ed elenco delle opere degli scrittori, e un po' in parte per la nostra insegnante d'italiano che non mi ha trasmesso la passione per la letteratura.
(A breve aprirò un topic relativo in inglese nel Culture Café, se lei volesse intervenire sarà la benvenuta!)
Né il fatto di risiedere attualmente in _terra sinitica _e di essere impegnato alla facoltà universitaria di medicina mi rende facile l'accesso alla letteratura italiana.

Visto che ultimamente mi sto appassionando alla lingua italiana in tutte le sfaccettature, in futuro quando ne avrò la possibilità cercherò di farmi una cultura da autodidatta, metodo che ho sempre usato nell'imparare le poche lingue straniere che conosco, e nell'imparare quei pochi concetti di fonetica che scrivo in alcuni miei post.

Le auguro buona giornata e che non continui ad avere una cattiva impressione su di me, sperando di aver chiarito eventuali equivoci.

Yangfan, alias Francesco



Lituano said:


> Salve Young! Lo sai, alcuni linguisti consigliano usare "loro" quando "gli" crea un equivoco e cioè quando dal contesto non è chiaro se "gli" significa "a lui" oppure "a loro". Saluti!


Grazie!
Sì, infatti io uso regolarmente "loro" nella forma scritta come temi scolastici e nelle interrogazioni di storia e italiano, perché così mi è stato insegnato a scuola.
Si vedano i miei interventi nel topic Je leur parle.
Ho fatto la stessa domanda sul forum Cruscate (lì sono l'utente SinoItaliano).
Il moderatore mi ha risposto così:


> _Parlo loro_, che segua o no un complemento, è di registro letterario o comunque dello scritto sostenuto, e quindi estraneo all’italiano parlato corrente.


Nello stesso forum mi è capitato di usare "loro" in un mio intervento per rendere la frase più chiara:


> ho scoperto da una mia amica brasiliana che viene *loro* insegnato D) «lui è, loro sono» in luogo di «egli è, essi sono»


Qui ho usato _loro_, nel senso che viene insegnato ai brasiliani. Se avessi usato _gli_, la frase sarebbe stata ambigua, e sarebbe potuto essere interpretato come "a lei", visto che ormai si usa _gli _scorrettamente anche per "a lei"; oppure sarebbe interpretato come "a lui chi?", visto che dal contesto non si capisce che è un plurale.

Tra l'altro in quel topic mi era stato rimproverato di essere troppo solenne per l'uso di _egli_, che io ho sempre creduto essere l'unica forma corretta di pronome personale soggetto, siccome ho sempre pensato che _lui_ soggetto fosse sbagliato, quindi sempre a causa della mia formazione scolastica uso regolarmente egli nei temi scolastici e nelle interrogazioni.
Quindi pur essendo giovane, in alcuni aspetti, la mia formazione scolastica era per certi versi arcaizzante, se ciò può consolare Cosimo Piovasco e violadaprile .


----------

